# Meet Rackelle



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Hi y'all
Here are some pics of Rackelle, she is carved from white pine stand seven inches tall, she won't win any beauty pageant, but she can catch the fish. 
Bruce


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Looks pretty cute to me and can keep food on the table. Nice bit of carving Bruce. She would will a beauty contest in KF.


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

I guess thing have changed in KF over the years,maybe all the beauties have move out
Have a great day

Bruce


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

> Thanks for standing Rackelle upright,I have a hee of time getting them on thier feet , maybe I am giving them too much booze
> Bruce
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


----------

